

Perfect is the Enemy of Productive - ajiang
http://ahjiang.com/perfect-is-the-enemy-of-productive-1

======
hyp0
some more on Voltaire's quote:
[http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_is_the_enemy_of_good](http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_is_the_enemy_of_good)

recently on HN, great for perfectionists:
[http://finishonethingtoday.com/](http://finishonethingtoday.com/)

